# Looking for more friends for Mr. and Mrs. Barbel. Need some Bronze corys ASAP. :)



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Hello, we are Mr. and Mrs. Barbel. We are very active and healthy. But not as active as we would be with some more friends! We are looking for 4 more like us! Please let us know asap If you have any more friends for us! PS, we are Bronze cory cat fish.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

No I dont sorry. But they are so cute!! How old are they?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> No I dont sorry. But they are so cute!! How old are they?


I'm not sure.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Why do you n33d more asap?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Why do you n33d more asap?


Because they need more friends. 😞 Lol.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Aww i see. i dont have any wish i did though! maybe eventually what size tank do they need?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Aww i see. i dont have any wish i did though! maybe eventually what size tank do they need?


*What Size Tank Do Cory* Catfish *Need*? For dwarf species, a 10-gallon *aquarium* may be suitable, but *we* recommend 20 gallons or more for most other varieties. As a relatively small fish, they crave safety in numbers, so a group of *six corydoras* or more (all of the same species) is highly suggested.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh cool!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FishandBirdLover is correct: Shoaling fish need a shoal so kudos for trying to find enough to make one. 

Very few aquarium critters can go it alone: Guppies, Rasbora, Tetras, African Dwarf Frogs, Shrimp, Dwarf Crays, etc. The fish need a shoal of six to have a long, stress-free, healthy life. ADF need at least three. Shrimp do best with up to 10. There's safety in numbers. With the ADF, they are very social and need the company of others of their kind. Yes, I know there are people who say their frogs are fine alone but they're kidding themselves and shortchanging their frogs.

For fish and shrimp, the ratio changes if housed with a predator. Fish need a shoal of 10 and shrimp more than 10. With ADF and Crays it's still three.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh I only have 1 ADF in my 10 gal do I need more? He's super active and HUNGRY. lol


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

What Size *Aquarium* Do They Need? Most people start with a *10 gallon tank*, which is big enough to host a small community of 4-5 frogs. You can also use a 20 *gallon tank* but, make sure the water is not too deep so your frogs can easily swim up for air.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> What Size *Aquarium* Do They Need? Most people start with a *10 gallon tank*, which is big enough to host a small community of 4-5 frogs. You can also use a 20 *gallon tank* but, make sure the water is not too deep so your frogs can easily swim up for air.


???


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> ???


ADF.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

I know but like do I HAVE TO HAVE MORE?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> I know but like do I HAVE TO HAVE MORE?


Most people start with a *10 gallon tank*, which is big enough to host a small community of 4-5 frogs


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Cool! Maybe I'll get some :0


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Hello, we are Mr. and Mrs. Barbel. We are very active and healthy. But not as active as we would be with some more friends! We are looking for 4 more like us! Please let us know asap If you have any more friends for us! PS, we are Bronze cory cat fish.
> 
> View attachment 1030053


I got a schoolof six corys!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Cool! Maybe I'll get some :0


ADF need at least five to be happy, they are very social creatures. However, You have posted all over this forum that he is in a 3.5 with your betta not in a 10. His current living arrangement is not good for him or the betta so please, do not buy any more of these creatures until you have thoroughly researched how to care for them which includes appropriate tank mates.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaloverSara said:


> ADF need at least five to be happy, they are very social creatures. However, You have posted all over this forum that he is in a 3.5 with your betta not in a 10. His current living arrangement is not good for him or the betta so please, do not buy any more of these creatures until you have thoroughly researched how to care for them which includes appropriate tank mates.


I was wondering about that dichotomy. Thought the Platys and Comets were in the 10?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FishandBirdLover said:


> I got a schoolof six corys!


Congratulations! Sometimes it can be hard to fill out a shoal.


----------

